# The Moondance



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

The Moondance is back in service just leaving Heysham today (Sunday) not sure what ship if any she is replacing..

Ian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Ian,

MOONDANCE is covering for CLIPPER PANORAMA which is to drydock etc returning to service around the 22nd April. Apparantly then CLIPPER POINT will then go out of service for drydocking etc due back about 1st May.

MOONDANCE is being used instead of CLIPPER RACER as she is starting a 3 month charter to Balearia Ferries.

Chris.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I knew it had to be something(H) 

I know at Heysham that Divers have had to be called to the port recently to check fouled props but I'm not sure on which boats.

Ian


----------

